# Fermeture iPad avec Smart Cover like



## nemo62 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une coque de protection dont l'avant utilise le même système que la Smart Cover. Ma question est simple : comment active-t'on la mise en veille de l'iPad lorsque l'on ferme le clapet ? Cela nécessite une préférence particulière ?

Merci.


----------



## arbaot (22 Juillet 2011)

la mise ne veille de l'iPad*2* se fait via les aimants présent dans la smart cover

cf http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-2-Smart-Cover-Teardown/5089/1


----------



## nemo62 (22 Juillet 2011)

OK. Donc tout porte à croire que ma coque ne contient pas d'aimants...

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## MJF (23 Juillet 2011)

nemo62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté une coque de protection dont l'avant utilise le même système que la Smart Cover. Ma question est simple : comment active-t'on la mise en veille de l'iPad lorsque l'on ferme le clapet ? Cela nécessite une préférence particulière ?
> 
> Merci.



As-tu vérifié dans Réglages, Général que la fonction "Verouillage en fermant l'écran" était bien activée ?


----------



## nemo62 (23 Juillet 2011)

MJF a dit:


> As-tu vérifié dans Réglages, Général que la fonction "Verouillage en fermant l'écran" était bien activée ?



Bonjour,

Justement je ne trouve pas cette fonction dans les Réglages...


----------



## MJF (23 Juillet 2011)

Es-tu sur d'avoir un iPad 2 ?
Tu devrais avoir ça :


----------



## nemo62 (24 Juillet 2011)

Tu sèmes le doute dans mon esprit. Et je m'aperçois de choses "bizarres". 

Au dos c'est écrit iPad et non iPad 2. Idem sur la boîte. Son poids correspond bien a un iPad 2 (604g sur balance). Il dispose d'une camera à l'avant et une à l'arrière. Enfin le numéro de série correspond à une puce A5 donc iPad 2. 

Mais je n'ai pas "Verrouillage en fermant l'écran" dans Général à l'endroit que tu m'as indiqué. 

Bref bizarre. 

J'ai acheté l'iPad à mon informaticien. Je le contacterai demain (s'il n'est pas en vacances). 

Sinon comment être sur que ce soit bien un iPad 2 ? Une fonction particulière permettrait d'en être sûr ?

Cordialement.

EDIT : pour info c'est un 64Go Wi-Fi noir.


----------



## MJF (24 Juillet 2011)

Si tu as une caméra avant et arrière, c'est forcemment un iPad 2
As-tu sur ton iPad les apps suivantes :
- Appareil photo
- FaceTime
- Photo Booth
Si le numéro de série correspond à une puce A5 c'est bien un iPad 2.
Sur le mien au dos, il n'est pas écrit non plus iPad 2.


----------



## nemo62 (24 Juillet 2011)

Oui j'ai bien ces 3 applications. 

Si c'est bien un iPad2, pour n'ai-je pas le mode "verrouillage en fermant l'écran" alors ?


----------



## MJF (24 Juillet 2011)

Je ne comprends pas !
As-tu essayé de redémarrer ton iPad en appuyant en même temps sur le bouton Home (rond central) et le bouton Sleep Awake (en haut de liPad), maintenir quelques secondes jusqu'à ce que l'iPad redémarre?


----------



## nemo62 (24 Juillet 2011)

Non mais je vais essayer...


----------



## iRomain77 (24 Juillet 2011)

Cette phrase apparaît lors de la premiere fermeture avec la smartcover je crois, mais ta coque n'est peut etre pas compatible iPad 2 mais seulement iPad 1 !


----------



## MJF (24 Juillet 2011)

As-tu vérifié qu'il y a bien des aimants sur ta Smart Cover (j'ai cru comprendre qu'elle n'était pas Apple). Mets un objet en métal sur le bord de ta SC pour vérifier.


----------



## nemo62 (24 Juillet 2011)

Merci à tous.

Ma coque ne contient pas d'aimant, et ne permet donc pas un verrouillage automatique. 

Par contre j'ai passé un aimant sur le bord de l'iPad, et j'ai maintenant la fonction "verrouillage en fermant l'écran" qui apparaît.

Donc en conclusion : il faut une SC ou une équivalente avec aimant pour pouvoir bénéficier de la fonction verrouillage automatique.

Pour info ma coque est celle-ci (achetée chez MacWay) : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22391/novodio-smart-fullcover-noir-coque-avec-rabat-pour-ipad-2.html
Et sur leur description il la donne compatible avec cette fonction.

Cordialement.


----------



## nemo62 (26 Juillet 2011)

Pour clore définitivement le débat, un ami est venu avec sa SC qui fait fonctionner le déverrouillage auto sans soucis. C'est donc bien ma coque qui n'est pas compatible.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses...


----------



## arbaot (26 Juillet 2011)

sur la doc dont tu as donné le lien 

il est bien precisé 



> Le* rabat intègre également un aimant *qui permet une mise en veille automatique de l'iPad 2 à la fermeture de l'étui.


(dernier § du chap. Description)

donc si ça ne fonctionne pas =>SAV


----------



## nemo62 (26 Juillet 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> sur la doc dont tu as donné le lien
> 
> il est bien precisé
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai bien vu cette notification, et je suis sûr que l'iPad n'est pas en cause après avoir tester une vraie SC hier.

Je vais contacter MacWay demain pour avoir plus d'informations.


----------



## nemo62 (28 Juillet 2011)

Bon la coque va repartir en SAV car le problème viendrait bien d'elle. Et comme je suis en vacances, ce ne sera pas avant 2 semaines...

Merci encore à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## le_vinz (19 Juillet 2014)

Pour activer cette option sans utiliser d'aimant, il suffit simplement d'activer le verrouillage par code. A ce moment l'option apparaît et il est ainsi possible de l'utiliser. Par la suite désactiver le verrouillage par code l'option est toujours dispo.


----------



## cillab (20 Juillet 2014)

nemo62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Justement je ne trouve pas cette fonction dans les Réglages...



dans réglages ,tu va dans sons et tu a SONS DE VEROUILLAGE tu le mets en vert
et dessous clics du clavier


----------

